# Yeovil half Marathon



## SB2015 (Mar 23, 2018)

Is anyone doing the Yeovil half marathon.  Our steel band will be on the route playing for the runners to encourage them on their way.  Look out for us at Airfield Tavern.  I can’t quite believe we agreed to play at such a mad hour on a Sunday morning!!


----------

